# Thoughts on IWC Portugieser steel bracelet?



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparently IWC is now selling a steel bracelet for the Portugieser chrono 3716:








IWC PRESENTS NEW PORTUGIESER CHRONOGRAPH WITH STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET


Schaffhausen / Shanghai, 9th September 2020 – At the Watches & Wonders exhibition in Shanghai, IWC Schaffhausen presented the iconic Portugieser Chronograph on a stainless steel bracelet for the first time. Thanks to this new bracelet option, the elegant and sporty chronograph becomes even more...




press.iwc.com























Initially I was excited about a new stainless watch band option for the Portugieser chronograph. I wear my 371604 on a Forstner mesh bracelet. But after seeing pics of the new IWC band I'm not so sure whether I like it. Those big polished center links make it look a bit clunky. But maybe that's just me.

What's neat though is that the clasp apparently allows to wear this combination inside out...


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

I am completely happy IWC are adding more alternatives to leather. Leather looks great, but doesn't work in the environment here.


I prefer this to the recent Yacht Club on a bracelet. Very similar, but a little more refined and elegant. Although it looks like the lower cost may be in part due to the removal of the fine adjust on the clasp. 

The centre polished links are perhaps a little larger or bolder than other iconic bracelets like this such as Nautilus or Glashutte Seventies, but then it makes its own geometry which is worth doing. My GMTII has larger ones. Sure they scratch, but only you notice. I think a little polish suits the semi-dress look this piece achieves.

Also the bracelet fits all IW3716 models, so the black, red dial or even the 15o year anniversary models can have one now. I would like to see a green dial IW3716 on one. Could be an interesting look.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to know a bracelet is now an option on Portuguese Chronograph. 

Looking forward to see one in flesh. And I hope it fits my older 3714 model.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

wkw said:


> Looking forward to see one in flesh. And I hope it fits my older 3714 model.


Read on one of the blogs that it will only fit the 3716 series. I'm in the same boat as you with my 3714...been dreaming of a for it since I got it in 2008


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

raymondgrazi said:


> Read on one of the blogs that it will only fit the 3716 series. I'm in the same boat as you with my 3714...been dreaming of a for it since I got it in 2008


Thanks Raymond. I do wish it will fit 3714 but I know it's a wishful thinking.

I like mine very much since I bought it in 2000 so I have no plan to get rid of it.

If I have to get an Portuguese with bracelet, I'd prefer to spend the money on Yatch Club instead.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

wkw said:


> Thanks Raymond. I do wish it will fit 3714 but I know it's a wishful thinking.
> 
> I like mine very much since I bought it in 2000 so I have no plan to get rid of it.
> 
> ...


Give the modders some time, maybe someone will design a replacement endlink to retrofit to 3714 series!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyastronaut (Nov 17, 2019)

Love it ❤


----------



## LogLip19 (May 11, 2020)

That bracelet looks great! I am usually a leather guy, but you can't beat how clean that looks.


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm still a bit on the fence. The leather one pulls the whole look together. But this can definitely be an option for a less dressy wear.


----------



## RadTime11 (Sep 10, 2020)

Seven Bacon said:


> I'm still a bit on the fence. The leather one pulls the whole look together. But this can definitely be an option for a less dressy wear.


I agree. I like the contrast of the blue strap with the stainless steel watch. It also accentuates the blue hands and indices more in my opinion.
However, I do see the appeal of steel. How easy/hard is it to switch out the strap/bracelet on this watch?


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

It doesn't have the quick change system that the aquatimer has. So spring bar tool.
Edit:
That would be a great feature for this watch, though.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Been giving this a lot of thought vs the new 41 mm Rolex OP. I have an Explorer, but it is MK 1. I don’t like the WG numerals, would prefer a longer PR and frankly think it suffers from being such a GADA that it lacks personality. I know the OP would not be much different, but it would end the WG numerals and give me a much longer PR. The Portugieser is loaded with personality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

raymondgrazi said:


> Give the modders some time, maybe someone will design a replacement endlink to retrofit to 3714 series!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Good idea.

Having said that, I contacted local IWC boutique and the staff will check if the new bracelet can fit into the older model or not.

This will take sometime as the bracelet is so new and they are still waiting for the shipment.

Finger crossing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

wkw said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Having said that, I contacted local IWC boutique and the staff will check if the new bracelet can fit into the older model or not.
> 
> ...


This website says no... IWC Portugieser Chronograph 3716 Steel Bracelet - Video Review, Price


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

jagwap said:


> This website says no... IWC Portugieser Chronograph 3716 Steel Bracelet - Video Review, Price


Thanks japwap!

I'm not surprised that the bracelet doesn't fit the older model.

Now I can RIP and forget about this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## box handler (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wanted to share a pic of the black-dialed Portuguese on the new bracelet. I don't see this anywhere else on the web, but I requested it from a sales rep.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

The bracelet for the Portugieser chronograph looks a tad casual. The bracelet for the Pilot chronograph looks too fancy for the Pilot series.

I wonder what the Portugieser chronograph would look like with the Pilot chronograph bracelet, and vice-versa...Any Photoshop masters out there?


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> The bracelet for the Portugieser chronograph looks a tad casual. The bracelet for the Pilot chronograph looks too fancy for the Pilot series.
> 
> I wonder what the Portugieser chronograph would look like with the Pilot chronograph bracelet, and vice-versa...Any Photoshop masters out there?


I'm not sure that would work aesthetically. I like Port on the bracelet. Not sure the end links are as well done as on the Yacht Club. Still, I like the idea of a modern sports watch with a bracelet and integrated rubber strap option. This has me thinking about the JLC Polaris and the Zenith Defy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

box handler said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of the black-dialed Portuguese on the new bracelet. I don't see this anywhere else on the web, but I requested it from a sales rep.
> 
> View attachment 15446382


That looks awesome. Better than the white. I've also been unable to find any photos on the web other than the blogs. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap (Mar 29, 2011)

Instagram has some pictures, including an official video of the blue dial on the bracelet. It is heavily processed, making it look more slate grey than blue.





Added by @iwcwatches Instagram post #IWCPortugieser - The high-quality stainless steel bracelet with a butterfly folding clasp is also available as an accessory for all new models of the Portugieser Chronograph such as the Ref. IW371606. #watchesandwonders #IWCSchaffhausen - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by iwcwatches #IWCPortugieser - The high-quality stainless steel bracelet with a butterfly folding clasp is also available as an accessory for all new models of the Portugieser Chronograph such as the Ref. IW371606. #watchesandwonders #IWCSchaffhausen - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com





If the heat here takes a break I may pop into the boutique and see what they have... Green may be overpowering on the bracelet, but inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

box handler said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of the black-dialed Portuguese on the new bracelet. I don't see this anywhere else on the web, but I requested it from a sales rep.
> 
> View attachment 15446382


Looks good I think. I'd do the brown leather one and then get this to swap.


----------



## HDK (Apr 29, 2017)

doesnt look premium enough in my opinion. maybe an even more simple design would help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice option to have, but I'm not sure if i like those bulky center links.


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

Mine is a 3714 so this won't apply. But in any case for me the Portugieser Chrono looks best on strap and I'm also not a fan of PCL.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

PCL? Does your internet provider charge you by the letter for your posts?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Had to laugh when I saw LCheapo was amused by the use of an acronym for polished center links, then added an icon that shows up as an acronym...
Although I wasn't quite rolling on floor laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Great to have a bracelet option, but the Port looks much better on a strap.
Can better appreciate the beautiful lugs.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

LCheapo said:


> Apparently IWC is now selling a steel bracelet for the Portugieser chrono 3716:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I switched from the Forstner Komfit to the Flatlink and now to the beads-of-rice. The Flatlink (made for Omega) endlink hole positions do not match the 3716 lug holes exactly, so the spring bar has to give a little. Not a problem with the Komfit or the Forstner beads-of-rice.
Pics:


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: watch is back from IWC (and worse than before, but that is in another thread). Now it's back on the beads-of-rice. I just wish the Forstner clasp felt a bit nicer - not necessarily heavier, but less like thin stamped metal. (It does work ok.) Does anybody make a beads-of-rice for 20mm lugs with a glidelock or diver ratchet clasp? Strapcode/Miltat sells a ratchet type clasp, and also a mesh band with straight ends fitted with that clasp, but both the clasp and the band seem a bit on the thick/heavy side for this watch. Are there 20mm Rolex glidelock bands with straight ends?


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Bumping this thread. For what it is worth, a bracelet is now offered on the 3-hand 40 mm automatic as well.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pleased with mine.


----------



## M Ethaw (Dec 11, 2021)

Kal El said:


> Mine is a 3714 so this won't apply. But in any case for me the Portugieser Chrono looks best on strap and I'm also not a fan of PCL.


I don't know why people spread info that is false without checking. Mine is 3714 and the new metal strap fits perfectly!


----------



## texaspledge (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I have a 3714 also and really want that bracelet. Also AFAIK the one spreading that 'false' info is IWC themselves. They explicitly state it will not fit the 3714 for some reason. I always thought that was odd since the dimensions are so similar...


----------



## Hosea (Mar 14, 2012)

The bracelet has the same design with a 30 years old Ingenieur SL. Nothing wrong with that, because it is an excellent design, particularly with the center link has rounded edge, a nice touch, and IMHO has more personality than Nautilus bracelet.

Here is my Ingenieur from 1993.


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

Honestly the Portugieser Chrono looks the best on strap, but living in a relatively tropical part of the world, a bracelet is simply much more practical during warmer months.

In general the bracelet is well made, with solid machining and fine finishing. It's lighter than it looks which is good as it doesn't add much bulk comparing to the traditional strap/deployant setup. However I have to say the lack of micro adjustment mechanism is a bit of a let down given the price point. We know IWC can make bracelets with some of the best micro adjustment clasps on the market (look at Portuguese Yacht Master and even the more entry-level Mark XVIII), but why they refuse to include one with Portuguese Chrono and Portuguese 40 is beyond me. Another small gripe is the release latch of the bracelet is too close to the underside of the wrist and it could cause some minor uncomfort if you wear the bracelet tightly.


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

texaspledge said:


> Thanks for posting that. I have a 3714 also and really want that bracelet. Also AFAIK the one spreading that 'false' info is IWC themselves. They explicitly state it will not fit the 3714 for some reason. I always thought that was odd since the dimensions are so similar...


Yep, it was IWC's own CEO who replied to an Instagram comment saying the new bracelet won't fit the older 3714 model. But it's nice to know that's not the case.


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

Works for me. I find this styling is more sporty than the strap but still cleaner/dressier than my other sports chronographs.
That's my personal sweet spot for watches so it's an ideal twist on a classic watch for me.

Mind you, this is my first IWC so I may not have the same taste as some of the purists.


----------



## fsdfsdf (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Very curious if anyone have been able to fit this on a 7 day reserve Portuguese? I have the 5001-7, but I guess the newer 5007 series would be in the same bucket... Does it fit well with the endlinks and sizing? Yes, pictures if you have! 

I called the IWC website phone number right now, who really couldn't give me a straight answer, but instead recommended me to walk into a boutique and try there, so asking here first!

Thanks!


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Like the bracelet; not sure about the end-links. Look awkward?


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

fsdfsdf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very curious if anyone have been able to fit this on a 7 day reserve Portuguese? I have the 5001-7, but I guess the newer 5007 series would be in the same bucket... Does it fit well with the endlinks and sizing? Yes, pictures if you have!
> 
> ...


No that bracelet won't. The Chrono has 20mm lugs. The 7-day has 22mm lugs.


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

gyang333 said:


> No that bracelet won't. The Chrono has 20mm lugs. The 7-day has 22mm lugs.


But IW3907 (steel strap) has 22mm end piece width. However, IW3907 diameter is 44.6mm, slightly larger than previous version (IW3905,44mm) and smaller than the first gen (IW3901, 45.5mm). Because of this, the lug is shorter than IW3905 and lug hole is further away from the center.

This means 22mm end piece won't fit any of previous version of Portugieser too.


----------



## fsdfsdf (May 1, 2012)

dkbs said:


> But IW3907 (steel strap) has 22mm end piece width. However, IW3907 diameter is 44.6mm, slightly larger than previous version (IW3905,44mm) and smaller than the first gen (IW3901, 45.5mm). Because of this, the lug is shorter than IW3905 and lug hole is further away from the center.
> 
> This means 22mm end piece won't fit any of previous version of Portugieser too.


Thanks for informative answer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Late to the party, but I have to say that this bracelet looks like it was borrowed from an Ingenieur. They should have put something a little more delicate on it. The Portuguese line is about curves and warmer design. Something like this would have been perfect.


----------



## Jamman (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard if/when there will be a bracelet update for easx-change and micro adjustment on the portugieser?


----------

